# Baby Khandi



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I finally went out and got some updated pictures of Khandi, and thought I'd share.
She was born August 2, 2008, purebred Arabian filly. 

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/wsa+khanadian+khandi


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Beyond cute, I love her


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sara said:


> Beyond cute, I love her


Thanks Sara!
She is a big sweetie.


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

-wants to steal- :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

No way, she's all mine!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Quit the supermodel! She is adorable, I know you'll have fun with her!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She's soo cute, & very photogenic.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Can I steal her??? I love her!! Are you planning on selling her at some point? Or is she just going to be another one of your little babies???


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow Steff she sure is a looker! She is going to be a great little show horse!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FutureVetGirl said:


> Can I steal her??? I love her!! Are you planning on selling her at some point? Or is she just going to be another one of your little babies???


Nope, no stealing! :lol: 

She'll be sticking around for a while, yet. 
Probably eventually she will go up for sale, but no time soon.
I'm thinking of keeping her around until she's three, train her, then sell her, maybe after I show her a bit.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Wow Steff she sure is a looker! She is going to be a great little show horse!


Thanks!
Little, for sure... she still is tiny. Her cuteness makes up for it though.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Wonderful pics, she's a looker


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah you can tell by looking at the pictures that she is still so little. We should bring her to visit Aden and get some pictures! I'm gonna get some tomorrow before I go so you can see his color!


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

she's so cute . i want her.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

librahorse94 said:


> she's so cute . i want her.


Thanks,


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow she is absolutely adorable.
I LOVE the picture of her sleeping, the very last one.

How precious.


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Ooo I want her!! **stealing!!**


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NoFear526 said:


> Wow she is absolutely adorable.
> I LOVE the picture of her sleeping, the very last one.
> 
> How precious.


I do love that one.
She's got such a cute face. 
Thanks!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

ArabianAmor said:


> Ooo I want her!! **stealing!!**


Well... $2500.


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Haha I really wish I could... I would take her in a heartbeat if I had the money.  
Someday...someday...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I hear ya! 
But no worries... I'll have more like her in the future.


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

YAY!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

ArabianAmor said:


> YAY!


I'm actually pretty excited about next years crop.
Could have some pretty spiffy looking babies. 
*fingers crossed*


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh my, i love her markings!!~


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> oh my, i love her markings!!~


Thanks!
I do love her face. Dagger like blaze, I think.
These aren't NEW new, but..sort of new. 

LOL


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

awww!!! she's uber cute!!! lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh man the last photo of the first set of her sleeping is the most adorable photo I have seen in a while, what a cutie!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Oh man the last photo of the first set of her sleeping is the most adorable photo I have seen in a while, what a cutie!


Thanks!!
I really thought about showing her in Halter for that cute little face.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

How adorable! Do you have any recent pictures of her?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

RusticWildFire said:


> How adorable! Do you have any recent pictures of her?


Thanks!
I was going to go out this weekend and get some, but I'll have to wait for weather that won't freeze my camera as soon as I step out the door.
Right now she's a frosty Khandi popsicle! LOL


----------

